# Because Cows To Use For Oxen



## FedUpVet (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there any Oxen team owners here? I have been looking at oxen teams and was wondering what breed is the best? I own Hereford and Angus cows, but read they were not that good for oxen teams. I live in Alabama so the heat might be a factor to consider. I like the looks of the Holstein breed, but the Scottish highland is nice. Any suggestions from anyone out there.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I believe the Devon is a very popular breed for oxen, highlands horns are allmost to long for use as oxen, Holstien would be ok, but they will eat you out of house and home. They will also get very big, ton apiece or better. Keep us updated. > Marc


----------



## FedUpVet (Mar 2, 2011)

I will look into Devon's and see about the breed. They just really don't sell anything in the South except for Angus and Hereford. Most of those breeds are in the Northeast and a long drive to get any of them.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

FedUpVet, can I ask about your name here? soldier or animal vet? Just wantin to know. > Thanks Marc


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Fedupvet....would help if you put your state on your profile......but if you are looking for something go to google and type that in and state and it will bring up stuff real easy


I just punched Devon cattle MIssouri and found on close to me here in Missouri


http://crystalcreekfarm.tripod.com/


they have a couple of devon oxen on there home page might be somebody to talk to if your far away from here


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

FedUpVet said:


> I will look into Devon's and see about the breed. They just really don't sell anything in the South except for Angus and Hereford. Most of those breeds are in the Northeast and a long drive to get any of them.


There are still dairies around that you can get Holsteins or Jerseys from. Jerseys are smaller, and don't look 'tough' like some like their oxen to look, but they will make good oxen. You can usually pick up Jersey bull calves very cheap.

Another option would be the Florida Cracker or Pineywoods cattle. They're very similar breeds, and in fact some herds are dual registered. They are also related to the Longhorns, just smaller bodied and shorter horned.


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

I would highly recommend Milking Shorthorns. Nice build without being too chunky, very calm and smart. I once had a MS cross that I trained to pull and ride.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget the feet! I would pick a breed with feet made for traveling rough country. I'm not going to mention any breed, but if you could find a long established herd in rough country it would be a good start.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Fed Up,

I have highlands in North Alabama. Granted, mine are black, but from May thru October, they pretty much stand or lay around in the shade all day. Only leave it to drink. They feed at night. I don't think they could handle being worked during the day thru those months.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Then perhaps he needs a senepol.

They are made for heat so to speak. Wrights dairy near Anniston has them and sells the bull calves.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I have trained a couple of teams of oxen, Jersey, Holstein. My best team was Devon cross several years ago . Jersey oxen will work a single plow good and pull small logs, pull a ground slide ect. The Jersey team are a little stubborn and form my experience take a little longer to make a good team. Holstein will pull just about any thing hooked up too with in reason. Easy to train in my in my point of view.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a pair of highland twin heifers, I am going to start working them for oxen this spring.


----------



## FedUpVet (Mar 2, 2011)

That is one reason I was looking into the Scottish Highland breed. My land is really rocky and hilly and I am looking into oxen for cleanup and logging.


----------



## FedUpVet (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen in Alabam said:


> Then perhaps he needs a senepol.
> 
> They are made for heat so to speak. Wrights dairy near Anniston has them and sells the bull calves.



I am on the waiting list for bull calves at Wrights. Spoke with the owner and he has breed the size of his Holsteins down. He said the bulls calves will not get over 1300 Lbs.


----------



## FedUpVet (Mar 2, 2011)

myersfarm said:


> Fedupvet....would help if you put your state on your profile......but if you are looking for something go to google and type that in and state and it will bring up stuff real easy
> 
> 
> I just punched Devon cattle MIssouri and found on close to me here in Missouri
> ...


Just registared on this site. I will update my profile.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

what part of Alabama? good to see more folks from the state,


----------



## FedUpVet (Mar 2, 2011)

Ider, Alabama orginally, I live around Anniston now.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

In Alabama, I would look very carefully into finding someone with Brahman stock that have a reputation for good temperment. (They are out there, if you look and ask.) Good ones are not any harder to handle or cranky than Jerseys,can work some harder, and take a little more of that humid heat than Jerseys. IMHO.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

My black baldie and short horn/holstien cross both pull a cart, and have done well they are heifers, so maby they wouldnt be able to pull as big of a load? are you thinking of a team or single?


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

chi, chiannia(spelling?) Italian breed that were originally for draft. Downside, big leggy and in my experience high strung.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dexters!!! they are used quiet a bit as oxen, the are a good size and look good. Check into them on the American dextercattle assoc. website.
P.J.


----------



## LaDena (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.ruralheritage.com/ox_paddock/dexter.htm

I found a link for you.


----------

